# My 40G Planted



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

Wasn't sure where to post this. Hopefully I am in the right forum







in this tank I have rams, angels, tetras and a couple loaches.


----------



## Marshall1391 (Jun 13, 2013)

love it!


----------



## Dashina (Aug 19, 2013)

Cool Setup!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Sweet planted tank!...


----------

